# side effects of provera?



## Kimiw

Hi ladies, I just had a quick question. My RE recently put me on Provera to induce my period because my LMP was on October 28th 2011. I have PCOS so my periods have always been irregular although this is the longest I have gone without having one. My RE gave me 10mg of Provera to take for 10 days. I finished my last pill 2 days ago and starting around the 6th day or so on the pill I noticed my boobs were getting very, very sore. So sore they kept me up at night and I have to wear a bra all the time. They hurt soo sooo sooooo bad that I can't even stand hugging my husband. I also felt very emotinal and cried a lot over the last week or so. I took provera about 3 years ago for the same reason but I don't remember feeling this way so I just wanted to see if any of you ladies experienced this. My period still hasn't started yet but my RE stated that it could take up to 14 days after finishing the last pill, so I have plenty of time for it to start before I should be worried. Any imput? Thank you ladies and baby dust to all! :flower:


----------



## marny

I'm currently taking Provera for my second time along with Clomid (cuz hubby and I are TTC). I don't ovulate anymore (so I never get AF). My first time taking the Provera I hadn't had AF in 7 months. I had the exact same side effects as you. I was moody, emotional, had some nausea, and my boobs hurt SOOO bad! The only thing that really helped my boobs were putting warm compresses on them or taking a nice hot shower. They were even radiating heat! 

I'm now taking Provera again to get my period and the side effects are not nearly as bad the first time taking it (except I'm still moody & I can't stop eating,LOL)

I think maybe going for a long time without a period and having to take Provera can make the side effects worse since your body isn't use to going through that. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jessesgirl

I have taken Provera twice now, and the both times my boobies have been ridculously sore. I had to sleep in a sports bra and they grew too (only while on the medicine, they seem to have returned to normal size now) this is strange for me because i never really have any pain in a regular cycle. I also get a pretty teary and I feel rather irritable, but i think i do a pretty good job of keeping most of that to my self. as for timing... the first time i got my period exactly 14 days after my last pill (it was by far the worst period i have EVER had), and then next time i got it only 8 days after and it was just like i would normally experience. hope that helps!


----------



## Rachel789

I am on provera right now and I have taken 7 of my 10 pills so far. The only side effect I have noticed is that I am constipated and am having REALLLY bad gas pains, this has been going on for days now I want to be done with this. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## hoping4my2

Rachel789 said:


> I am on provera right now and I have taken 7 of my 10 pills so far. The only side effect I have noticed is that I am constipated and am having REALLLY bad gas pains, this has been going on for days now I want to be done with this. Has this happened to anyone else?

i just checked you chart n u said u ov on cd 7 so why did ur doc increased the dose from 50mg to 100
just curious!


----------



## Rachel789

I wasn't even sure I o'ed until I got af because I had my cd14 scan and the Dr didn't see any follies (because I o'ed so early) I was convinced my temps were up because of my hormones being different on clomid. My Dr wanted me to end the cycle with provera since she didn't see follies. I decided to wait it out and sure enough af showed and temp dropped so only logical explanation was I o'ed.I called my Dr and explained and asked if I should still take 100mg since it looks like I o'ed. She still told me to proceed with it and that it wouldn't hurt. I only had one mature follie that my doc saw this time so it appears the 100 mg worked well.


----------



## hoping4my2

Oh thankyou 
I am just a bit concerned tht my doc has asked for 50 mg n if it doesn't work , one cycle would b wasted


----------



## Rachel789

I think a lot of drs like to start on the lowest dose because they don't know how your body will react and don't want to risk over stimulating. I have heard of a few drs starting at 100 mg though. A lot of people respond well to 50 so I wouldn't worry. Good luck!


----------

